# ازيرا 2012 - كرايسلر 2010 اس 300 ((للبيع ))



## الغروووب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيرا 2012 

للبيع رصاصي مخمل 

65 الف تقريبا ماشية بدي بلد 

و

كرايسلر 2010 اس 300 

للبيع فل الفل 

اسود جلد

96 الف تقريبا ماشية بدي بلد

مدينة الرياض 

علئ السووووم

0566686969

يرجى التواصل المباشر على رقمي لعدم التواجد من الموقع 










































​*


----------

